# PS4 Pro Digital vs Physical games



## Sikkamore

Digital is more convenient. You will need to put the disc in each time you want to play.

But, I'm more of a physical copy kind of guy. That way I can lend it to friends/family and maybe even sell/trade down the road. Can't do that with digital. Also, digital will take up more hard drive space.


----------



## ZakuII

Me personally, digital. There are games where I regret selling down the road after I completed the game. 

BUT, I still do buy physical copies of the game. To sell them to buy a new game. 

See my dilemma? Lol


----------



## JunXaos

Sikkamore said:


> Digital is more convenient. You will need to put the disc in each time you want to play.
> 
> But, I'm more of a physical copy kind of guy. That way I can lend it to friends/family and maybe even sell/trade down the road. Can't do that with digital. Also, digital will take up more hard drive space.


I though it's the same size since it just copy file from disk to hard drive and using the disk as DRM. I buy all my games digital because I work oversea it's easier just to carry the console and have all the games ready for download.


----------



## haanuman

You need to insert the disc everytime you want to play, I still prefer that over digital. Can sell and give to my friends as well.


----------

